# Boxing - Joe Calzaghe



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I stayed up last night to watch the Joe Calzaghe fight for the unification of the IBF and IBO titles.

It's being re-run on ITV1 at 11.25 a.m.

Best preformance by a British fighter in the last 15 to 20 years IMO


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great performance yes, but Lacy had been built up by the UK press all week as something he obviously wasn't.

How much did we really know about him and his record? Some UK bookies had him as favourite, how?

I thought Lacy showed immense bravery, nobody would have complained if he'd thrown in the towl anytime after round 8. He was publically humiliated by Calzaghe but was determined to go the distance.

A few months on from Hatton and now Calzaghe is the man! How quickly things change with all the politics in boxing.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark I think the way Lacy had taken apart all his opponents up to Calzaghe and the US boxing writers view of him as a 161lb "Tyson"







contributed the the pre-fight hype.

Lacy was incredibly brave; he got battered for 12 rounds but still kept coming forward looking for the one big punch. I don't think he will be the same again after such a beating, physically or mentally; I agree his corner should have thrown in the towel.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Aye..........them Welsh know how to throw a punch!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just watched the boxing on ITV4 and ITV1 ..... Amir Khan flattening Mohammed Medjadji another "credible" opponent in less than a minute and the woeful Audley Harrison knocked senseless by Michael Sprott in the second round. There was one good fight with Graham Earl being beaten by a very tough looking Aussie Michael Katsidis.

It's a strange game these days


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If you've got SKY Sports you might like to check out ESPN Classic (channel 442). They often show classic boxing matches. In fact, right now they're showing Muhammad Ali's 12 Best Fights


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> If you've got SKY Sports you might like to check out ESPN Classic (channel 442). They often show classic boxing matches. In fact, right now they're showing Muhammad Ali's 12 Best Fights


I have still got council TV rich









I have been thinking about getting hooked up to cable lately


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It's strange to think that I went without terrestrial/broadcast TV (no aerial) for several years and didn't miss it at all, but since getting SKY at the end of 2005 I now can't imagine being without it!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> Just watched the boxing on ITV4 and ITV1 ..... Amir Khan flattening Mohammed Medjadji another "credible" opponent in less than a minute and the woeful Audley Harrison knocked senseless by Michael Sprott in the second round. There was one good fight with Graham Earl being beaten by a very tough looking Aussie Michael Katsidis.
> 
> It's a strange game these days


Graham Earl has some balls! I would have stayed down rather than get up and face that guy again







More to talk about in those 5 rounds than in all of Audrey's career. He has got to shut up and just go away, far away, he is passed _embarrasing _now.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > If you've got SKY Sports you might like to check out ESPN Classic (channel 442). They often show classic boxing matches. In fact, right now they're showing Muhammad Ali's 12 Best Fights
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Not if its NTL/Telewest in your area. They should wear black n white striped uniforms & have SWAG bags.

I pay 27 quid for BB(10Meg fair enough) and Â£23 for family pack TV.

Rang SKY last night.

They can offer my one of their own choice packages for Â£15

Plus............for extra tenner............16MB BB.

I was speechless.

Only thing is got to switch back to BT phone as they have a contract with them.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > rhaythorne said:
> ...


I hear you Paul







(SWAG







), unfortunately I am not allowed a satellite dish, its one of the terms and conditions laid down by the landowner; usual complicated London leasehold thing, you own your house but not the land









It's either Telewest or stick with Freeview


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If you do get SKY Mr.C, make sure you check what you're actually getting with your chosen package. If you want _all_ the movies and _all_ the sports channels it becomes expensive, especially after the introductory period has expired and you start paying the full rate. The complete "SKY World" package is Â£43.50 per month if I remember correctly.

Anyway, after the Ali program (which unfortunately was mostly anecdotes and chat rather than fight footage) on ESPN Classic last night, there was a great, short documentary (called "Boxing Shorts"







) about Jim Corbett which was interesting from a boxing fan's point of view but also fascinating for me as I love vintage movies:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And with a certain guy called Ricky it looks like it takes a Welshman or Mancunian to fly the boxing flag for GB


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Griff said:


> And with a certain guy called Ricky it looks like it takes a Welshman or Mancunian to fly the boxing flag for GB


Just because our recent World Champion likes a drink, stealing cars and hitting policemen (alledgedly), thats no reason to ignore him









Alasdair


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> And with a certain guy called Ricky it looks like it takes a Welshman or Mancunian to fly the boxing flag for GB


That manc has spent the best part of the last year avoiding the Bradford lad. Mr Witter has the proper world title, the WBC not the trinket Mr hatton had.


----------

